
The Odds of Becoming a Millionaire - ca98am79
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-millionaire-odds/
======
bobby_9x
"The same résumés bearing monikers such as Emily Walsh and Greg Baker received
50 percent more callbacks for interviews than those with names such as Lakisha
Washington and Jamal Jones."

I wonder if the fake resumes had the exact same schooling and experience. I've
been in a management position at multiple companies over the years and we
didn't even look at anyone's name. Companies just want someone that can do the
job.

I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but if it was as prevalent as this article
is implying, I would think I would have seen it by now.

This study looks at stats only, but doesn't do anything to tell us the
underlying reasons. For instance, culture.

Pretty much every Asian family that I know stresses education and success.
They will sacrifice everything to ensure the success of their kids.

My cousin was a teacher for inner-city kids, which were majorly African-
American. No matter what she taught them in the class room, it was mostly
forgotten or ignored when they got home. Many of the parents either didn't
finish elementary school themselves, or felt threatened that their children
would learn something that they didn't already know. This just wasn't one set
of parents, the majority of the parents had attitudes similar to this.

~~~
dllthomas
The bit you quote says "the same résumés" \- if that means documents that show
different schooling and experience, that seems awfully disingenuous.

